# According to Mavs the 3 point sign stands for....



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

lol. even i had to smile on this one. y lie?
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/MarkCiz/sura2copy.jpg


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Yo, Theo, y dont u post up a pic of yourself on "myspace"?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

it says the page cant be found. what do they say it means?


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

well u can go into the mavs forum and check it out, but to say the least, theres a picture of Bob Sura doing the sign.. with the words "Bob Sura counts how many games his team has lost in a row"

p.s, pasha, u still havent added my name .


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Nice


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

interesting


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

ooooh OWNED


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> ooooh OWNED


I KNOW Atlanta isn't talking. Tell me where the Hawks are? ohh that right, they re not in the playoffs, not even close.lol. :boohoo:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't even know if a Mavs fan made that.But it's good humor to go with a great series. Probably the greatest 1st round series in years.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes, Sura is right. Rockets lost three in a row (notice 3 fingers sticking out). Then we win nine in a row.:biggrin: Sura was trying to be honest.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

those guys really need to stop doing that gesture. C'Mon, u need to calm down and go on focusing on the game even u made some 3 pts shots.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

kfranco said:


> Yo, Theo, y dont u post up a pic of yourself on "myspace"?


So horney buggers like you don't perve on me

Just kidding, I might put one up soon


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*seriously, I would be embarrased if a Maverick or a Buck busted out out with something like this....It is worse than DMiles and QRich's head pound thing......*


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

The story behind the hand signal is that Vin Baker, John Barry, and Ryan Bowen created the signal during a trip to a topless bar. With the origin of the sign comming out is one of the reasons why it hasn't been flashed as much.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Ryan Bowen never went to no topless bar.

And nobody on that team associates with Vin Baker :laugh:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

SMDre said:


> The story behind the hand signal is that Vin Baker, John Barry, and Ryan Bowen created the signal during a trip to a topless bar. With the origin of the sign comming out is one of the reasons why it hasn't been flashed as much.


"Flashed" is probably a poor choice of words here. I thought I heard Sura say it was something from college days regarding a three-point basket...obviously he was covering up the truth, or we are hearing the "sexualized" version now.

Whatever the heck, they need to stop with the crap and play the game to win. A collegue at work thinks that little hand sign is way too arrogant and cocky and one of the reasons for our demise...it shows him something about where the team is mentally...not focused on the job at hand, too busy setting up a situation to use the hand sign.

Let's play ball...


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> "Flashed" is probably a poor choice of words here. I thought I heard Sura say it was something from college days regarding a three-point basket...obviously he was covering up the truth, or we are hearing the "sexualized" version now.
> 
> Whatever the heck, they need to stop with the crap and play the game to win. A collegue at work thinks that little hand sign is way too arrogant and cocky and one of the reasons for our demise...it shows him something about where the team is mentally...not focused on the job at hand, too busy setting up a situation to use the hand sign.
> 
> Let's play ball...


I apologize for my choice of words. No pun was intended.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

No offense taken, Dre...just pokin' a little fun then trying to make a couple of points. :biggrin:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

kfranco said:


> I KNOW Atlanta isn't talking. Tell me where the Hawks are? ohh that right, they re not in the playoffs, not even close.lol. :boohoo:


wow I'm not an a falcons or a hawks fan god no look at the USERNAME and look at the AVATAR there's a reason why its their, its making fun of micheal vick, you don't have to be a fan of a team to put a certain player in your avatar

and beside i'm rooting for the rockets in this series, i thought the picture was pretty funny and thats why I said it


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> wow I'm not an a falcons or a hawks fan god no look at the USERNAME and look at the AVATAR there's a reason why its their, its making fun of micheal vick, you don't have to be a fan of a team to put a certain player in your avatar
> 
> and beside i'm rooting for the rockets in this series, i thought the picture was pretty funny and thats why I said it


Understood, im just giving u a hard time.lol.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

SMDre said:


> The story behind the hand signal is that Vin Baker, John Barry, and Ryan Bowen created the signal during a trip to a topless bar. With the origin of the sign comming out is one of the reasons why it hasn't been flashed as much.


So what does it exactly mean? I had an idea, but just want to be 100% sure/


----------

